# The Pudden trash-talks at the moose people



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Aww, the pic didn't come up for me??? Anyone else seeing it?


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

I posted the direct youtube link; not sure why it isn't showing up...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pudden needs to learn some southern hospitality! I think I would bark at them too though.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Pudden, they are WAY bigger than you girl!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Cripes they are CLOSE!!!!!
Pudden you are BRAVE!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Pudden,those moose people are huge!!!!Stay away from them.Protect your mama from inside!


----------



## NJgoldengirl (Jan 16, 2011)

WOW! Moose are huge - never realized how big they are. I am pretty sure my golden kids would have done the same (well except for Luke he might invite them in  )


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow! Pudden is one tough cookie! Cocasse came right up to my computer from a deep sleep when he heard Pudden barking. I just love Garp's bark - sounds like he's had a lifetime of too many cigars and scotch. lol


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Pudden you are one crazy brave girl....


----------



## PB&J (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow! That was fun to see...well, what I could see of it. Lexi jumped on my lap and started barking at the screen right along with Pudden. I love the Pudden!


----------



## West (Jul 9, 2010)

Those mooses are gigantic! What a crazy but brave girl you have there  My boy is scared of cats, he would just cower in front of those huge creatures. I laughed a lot when you asked her to be reasonable  She's a beautiful dog! And Garp is just adorable. 
I always enjoy your anecdotes. The place where you live is astonishing. I'd love all that wilderness!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Pudden you are one brave girl! Augie would be gone in a streak of yellow snow.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Pudden, listen to your mother.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Pudden, your pal Garp egging you on with that hoarse little bark of his was pretty cute. But seriously, between the musk ox people and the moose people, are you trying to get your pretty butt kicked?


----------



## sadiegold (Nov 3, 2010)

Can not stop thinking what a beautiful world we live in where you see that right outside! Sadie's only nemesis so far is the garbage truck (can you tell we live in the burbs?).


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger wanted to go help The Pudden defend her property from the moose people! 

(Love the telling of the story with use of the emoticons, by the way!)


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Discretion Pudden, Discretion!!!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Discretion Pudden, Discretion!!!


Mama fears "discretion" is not a word in the Pudden's vocabulary...:curtain:


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Pudden said:


> Mama fears "discretion" is not a word in the Pudden's vocabulary...:curtain:


I kind of gathered that.:doh:

I saw a clip of you feeding salamanders(?) too. Quite interesting.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

You tell em Pudden. They did not seem to scared of you so keep that in mind. 
You da Girl tho:smooch:


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

The Pudden has spoken - the Moose family need to move.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Wowzers they are close eh! You tell 'em Pudden! 

I love that her tail is just a waggin' away as she tries to act all big and tough infront of Mrs. Moose.


----------



## gauta (Dec 4, 2010)

Pudden is so brave.Good job


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

That was funny. When I watched the video, Gladys came to see what Pudden was barking about. Looks like an episode of Jerry Springer. Pudden's bringin the smackdown.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wow I just love your whole post, the way you wrote it and the video...thank you for a glimpse into a different world!! Love Pudden and Garp too.


----------

